# best hitch mount spreader



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

Id love to go with a vbox of course but dont have the work or money for one right now. Im looking to do a reciever hitch style but Im want something that can carry a decent amount of salt. My plow truck is my DD so I keep it nice and want to be able to take this spreader on and off when not in use with no brackets and stuff like that.. what do you guys reccomend


----------



## pusher21 (Dec 17, 2007)

im in for more infor too i am looking at a buyers spreader and was wondering how it is or if i should step up to a better spreader TIA Jordan


----------



## GTMS (Oct 26, 2006)

I hope this helps, I used to have a buyers but I had the same problems as most of my friends. The motor is on the bottom and subject to salt and splash, which means that you have to replace a motor every other year. And, I haven't had much luck with their controller. I went to a Fisher because the motor is up top and closed in, It does a great job. And, it's on and off in a minute. I do support mine with ratchet straps to the bed rail holes, just seems to take all the weight off the hitch.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

If you don't want any frame or anything, go with the Meyer Mate. Its holds 9 cu feet of material, has a molded plastic cover, can run bulk, and dry/slightly moist sand, and any kind of ice melts. It has no frames and NO HOLES NEED TO BE DRILLED. This was a huge selling point for me. ALSO a vibrator motor comes pre installed. And the thing will not throw any material all over your truck like some of the tailgate spreaders. This is because of how the spin disk is molded into the hopper. It works great so far. I paid $1450.00 us. Thats for EVERYTHING including wireing harness and controller. 

If you want any detailed pictures of it just ask. 

Good luck!


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

merrimacmill;477460 said:


> If you don't want any frame or anything, go with the Meyer Mate. Its holds 9 cu feet of material, has a molded plastic cover, can run bulk, and dry/slightly moist sand, and any kind of ice melts. It has no frames and NO HOLES NEED TO BE DRILLED. This was a huge selling point for me. ALSO a vibrator motor comes pre installed. And the thing will not throw any material all over your truck like some of the tailgate spreaders. This is because of how the spin disk is molded into the hopper. It works great so far. I paid $1450.00 us. Thats for EVERYTHING including wireing harness and controller.
> 
> If you want any detailed pictures of it just ask.
> 
> Good luck!


if you can post up a pic


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

here's a link to meyers mate http://www.meyerproducts.com/products/spreaders-tailgatespreaders.asp


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I have ran the new buyers one with the 600 lbs capacity and the motor is in the hopper covered up. one of them is 6 years old and runs great...


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Go with a Western 1000, Fisher 1000 Or the new Blizzard Hitch mount spreader(They are all the same spreaders)...I can put 640lbs of rock salt in mine and i have never had a problem with the motor!!...and they run about $1350 price tag.


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

Merrimac if u can send a pic my way..also where did u get it? i know there is a place where the dodge dealer was in amesburry/salisburry..oh and before i forget..camaro up for sale???...LOL


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I bought a used Western 1000 for $600 and it works perfectly. Be careful with the Buyers if you plan to run sand. The factory does NOT recommend sand through the Buyers.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Yeah. no sand through a buyers, but we only salt here in northern ohio....


----------



## pusher21 (Dec 17, 2007)

what about the boss spreader has anyone had any experiance with it?


----------



## lawnscape48 (Dec 10, 2007)

We Bought A Boss And The Motor Went Bad After 3 Uses And A Friend Got One Too At The Same Time And He Used His Once Then Had To Replace The Motor But Other Than That Ours Is Great I Love It!


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

Do you mean the lift motor, or the spinner motor on the boss?


----------



## lawnscape48 (Dec 10, 2007)

The spinner motor


----------



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

a snowex 1875 is a swing away but I highly recomend it. It was my first salter/sander and it will throw anything. It was very easy to take it on and off. and the brackets are hardly noticable. I just know with alot of hitch mounts the piont of exit for material is usually smaller and gets clogged easier, and there is nothing worse than sticking your hand in there to un clog it at 2:00am in 20 degrees. i am just giving you my experience with them. I would hate to see ya waste your money. 

And about those three propertys, AM to PM Hazlet, Rite Aid 36 & wilson Middletown, and rite aid sayerville, Ill give you a call monday or tuesday and we can go over them. .


----------

